# my collection<3



## dvnm (Jul 30, 2007)

this is my collection!!<3 It's small but growing! If anyone has any suggestions on what I should get then that would be awesome!. Also, If you want to know what a certain product is in my pictures, just ask =)


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvnm (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks<3


----------



## sincola (Jul 30, 2007)

Great collection!! I specially love your lip stuff!!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 30, 2007)

great palettes!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 30, 2007)

oh i just saw you wanted suggestions on what to get, i think you have done great so far but i didnt see a black...i would def suggest a dark silver or black but thats it


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Ooh what's that Pro-Longwear? It's prettyy


----------



## dvnm (Jul 31, 2007)

It's Durashell, yeap it is pretty. If you want I can sell it to you. I don't wear it anymore. For 13$ including shipping (that is if you live within the u.s. and have paypal).


----------



## dvnm (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to have black tied but it broke and got everywhere. which would you recommend more.. black tied or carbon?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## n_c (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dvnm* 

 
_It's Durashell, yeap it is pretty. If you want I can sell it to you. I don't wear it anymore. For 13$ including shipping (that is if you live within the u.s. and have paypal)._

 
I live in the UK hon, but thanks for the offer. I'll buy it next time I'm at MAC


----------



## tika (Aug 2, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice collection!!


----------

